

Leaked BEAST paper and Proof of Concept (attack on SSL) - alecco
http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/kplw3/break_ssl_in_2mins_paper_and_poc/

======
alecco

      * Looks like an early draft PDF (sections missing)
      * The attack is more serious than some of us thought
      * The PoC uses HTML5 WebSocket API, Java URLConnection API,
        and Silverlight WebClient API

